# Canon AE-1 help!



## Mattml (Aug 14, 2018)

hi,

I have just bought a Canon AE-1 for my partner and it has arrived without a winder coupler cover I was just seeking some advice as to wether it would work fine without this and where to find a best replacement for it if needed

Thanks 
Matt


----------



## sniper x (Aug 14, 2018)

Do you mean the small round coin shaped power winder hole cover on the bottom? If so, yes it'll be fine. I've seen people use them for years missing it. Although, I would put a piece of gaff tape over it to keep debris from getting in there.


----------



## Mattml (Aug 14, 2018)

Yeah that’s the part, thanks for your reply!


----------



## sniper x (Aug 14, 2018)

Sure, I have like ten of them but it wouldn't be worth it to ship I don't think. Get back to me if you can't find one. If you got the winder with the camera, it is stuck in a slot in the winder BTW....


----------



## compur (Aug 22, 2018)

Yes, it will work without that cover (assuming the camera works otherwise). 

Put a little tape over the opening to keep dust out. That is all that cover is for.


----------



## sniper x (Sep 9, 2018)

compur said:


> Yes, it will work without that cover (assuming the camera works otherwise).
> 
> Put a little tape over the opening to keep dust out. That is all that cover is for.


De Ja Vu'


----------

